# East Matagorda..good trip,but the war was on.



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Decided to hit East Matty today. Well for one My morning started off wrong because I had forgotten to set my da%# clock back so here I am 1 hour behind schedule and when I got to the ramp at the Harbor the sun was already up! Not only that, but I bet I saw more boats putting in then I'd ever seen out there "my god", it was so hectic I thought I was at work. Finally got the chance to put in after watching every rookie in the world attempt the same quest. So I halled butt to the old Gulf Cut and it was then when I realized that the war was on! Yes the birds were working non-stop until about 9:00am or so, so I decide to try a little of the action #1"wrong choice". I found a good flock and headed that way, then all of a sudden I had 3 boats on top of me so fast you couldnt even realize it, by the way there is no such thing as boater eticasy out there, specially when all the rookies are out. So I fished the flock, but these idiots just drift right through em so they did nothing but scatter everything. After that I found several more groups of birds working but same ol same ol, just one big war! I said hell with this and rolled out to the south shore but when I arrived I just did not like the water clarity and what even made it worse was what I was seeing. I saw boats by the dozens just skimming the shore-lines not even within 30 to 40 yards or so from present waders,,I could not believe my eyes just how bad things have gotten from when I was just a kid when Dad and I were fishing out there just about every weekend,gosh things were great back then. So again I said hell with this and rolled out to the North Shore. Things were a tad bit more suttle and decided to hit an old faithful spot where people just do not like to go. Yes,,,,, the fish were there, I ended up with 9 and thats only because I thought I had 10. I could have stayed there and caught fish until my arm wore out, there were that many fish there. These fish ranged from about 16" to about 22" most were good quality fat trout. All were caught on top-waters and assasins,,,,lime-treuse. Later Guys


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Nice catch


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good rpt Dude.....


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh brother, I hear ya. It just gets worse too. That place is prime target for a "bay rage" episode. Once upon a time, had a few miles between boats. I don't guess wade fishing was popular back then either, cause I very rarely saw any when I waded. Once in a while you'd see a tri-hull/Chrysler go by. Yes sir, those days are gone.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Man I hate to say this but when you said Tri-hull/chrysler that really put a date on that. That was like when gas was .30 cents a gallon right!! just kidding but I know what you mean.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*R I P East Matagorda Bay*

I agree with the war analogy. It was totaly ridiculos. I have fished this bay since the mid seventies and I can remember when on a weekend you might see five or six boats max. I will never try to fish East Matagorda Bay on a weekend again. East Matagorda is a small bay. There is simply not enough room there for me any longer . There are other waters just as productive out there with out the armata . No I will not share these locations.Nor will I post reports on this or any other site again. Seek solitude and ye shall find it. R I P East Matagorda Bay you have been good to me. The internet has been your down fall and I am partly to blame. Shame on me for helping to bring you to this end. While the Texas coast is vast I fear the number of people trying to exploit it is becoming even greater.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

i'll tell you what the rookies were thick on east bay today. needless to say the birds that were starting to work this morning on the north shore were quickly busted up by many boats. i found a good spot on the south shore and about 10 minutes into hooking flounder i had a john boat within casting distance and some waders easing up on me both within casting distance


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*there are others getting blown out.*

I can name several bays or other areas that are getting hammered.
#1 Christmas Bay. #2 San Luis Pass #3 Red Fish Bay #4 Cow-Trap #5 Mouth Of The Brazos #6 Baffin,,,,, etc. etc. The thing I wonder about is what kind of harm "ecologically speaking" is happening. People do not idle out of grass lines to get to some deeper water, they push it to full throotle and blow a hole in the shore that you could put your leg in! If you ask me,,,, " The Bays are in trouble ". I'm no tree hugger by any means, but I do care about the future, it just worries me. Later Guys and thank you for your responses.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

East Matagorda has been like this in the fall for years. The crowd is manageable most all the time except once word of "birds working" hits the street. You usually see a report or two on here and hear it on the radio and it is over. 

I don't even fish East Mat in the fall anymore. There are other venues that produce just as many fish without the crowd. Last weekend I fished half a day under the birds fishing group after group, caught 100+ fish on topwaters and saw 3 other boats all day. You better believe I am not telling where that happened. Dang sure wasn't in East Matagorda.

I grew up down here and I too remember the good old days. Back then River Bend was the popular launch and if there was two rows of trucks with trailers it was a busy weekend. That isn't 10% of what was parked at the Harbor today.

One thing for sure, the crowds really make you appreciate those rare days when everything falls into place and you find yourself all alone on the bay.


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Thats the good thing about shift work!I dont have to fight the weekends unless i choose so.Most of the time east matty is desolate during the week.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

it's a monday thru thursday bay


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I was there too*

It was out of control.
If you limited, you did better than we did.

But we quit early and went back to watch football. LOL

At the public launch in Sargent, people were parked in the grass.
Never seen it that full. Makes you want to go back to Trinity.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Yep, almost every spot i tried to go to had a boat or two there already. Whats really amazing to me is how you can be in the middle of the bay around no certain structure, no birds (reefs, or anything else) and have boats come up and start drifting right beside you. Thats pretty sad.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

The guides that I talked with over the weekend, said it was a zoo out on the water!


----------



## jvwalker81 (Jul 13, 2005)

I went Sunday around noon to try and miss the crowd and I could not find a parking spot at the ramp in Sargent on the ICW. I have never seen that ramp that full. CAught a few but never saw a bird on the east end so hopefully the war will stay on the west side. Hopefullt deer and duck season will help next weekend.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

jvwalker81 said:


> I went Sunday around noon to try and miss the crowd and I could not find a parking spot at the ramp in Sargent on the ICW. I have never seen that ramp that full. CAught a few but never saw a bird on the east end so hopefully the war will stay on the west side. Hopefullt deer and duck season will help next weekend.


no kidding, I went a little late too (9:00) by myself and had to park at the very end...long walk back to the boat.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

made a good choice a few years ago and wrote east bay off. i dont miss it a bit. the bird action aint even worth it w/ all the maniacs out there. man if you want to see some birds then go to..... blows east bay away and no crowds.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

good mess of fish!


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

aneel said:


> Thats the good thing about shift work!I dont have to fight the weekends unless i choose so.Most of the time east matty is desolate during the week.


I usually fish offshore during the week and its "usually" like that. Most of the guides are out and most of them have the respect to leave you alone. But don't go out there on a blue-bird weekend.....people go nuts.


----------



## MatagordaWader (Feb 3, 2005)

I love East Matty. I loved it a whole lot more when I could leave school every day and drive 20 minutes to fish the entire afternoon during Fall. Didn't even fish the weekends most of the time. 
Now that I'm somewhat of a weekend warrior, I take advantage of the monday, thursday, and friday I have to fish with a lesser crowd. 
I experienced the crowds this weekend as well. I can remember the crowds being that big but how many people used unethical "bird working" techniques to box a couple of fish was really new to me. It seemed most of the people that came to East Matagorda wouldn't cut you off your wade toward a group of birds in a back cove with a boston whaler like what I experienced this weekend. 
I have also noticed how much more skittish the fish are beneath birds and how much easier they break up compared to years past. In groups that I thought I would be guarunteed to pick up four trout on topwater proved to only allow one before the trout broke up totally. 

No reason to worry, the best fishing during Fall dosen't lie beneath the birds anyway.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

brazosdude, is the first cut I saw leaving the Seargent ramp that goes into the Gulf a cut that you can run through safely?


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Ghost..*



ghost said:


> brazosdude, is the first cut I saw leaving the Seargent ramp that goes into the Gulf a cut that you can run through safely?


 That is Brown Cedar Cut and very shallow so be cautious. Not a good cut to run in unless u know what you are doing. Idle in and see how it goes, I've caught lots of fish in that ol cut.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

MatagordaWader said:


> No reason to worry, the best fishing during Fall dosen't lie beneath the birds anyway.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*its a zoo*

I also love the bay, and people PLEASE, posting reports does nothing but make it worse....just skip over to the Fishing Discusion Board and see how many requests there are from newbies seeking a spot to go to....I say SEND EM TO SEAWOLF!!!! Just Kidding yall, but i do agree that the i-net has been the downfall of many a fishing spot. Also, did anybody see the red boat on Saturday running WOT all over the NE end of the bay. Saw this guy bust more flocks, fish for 1 minute, then race 1/2 way across the bay, do same, and race back....this went on all morning. Most boats were smart enough to realize that just cause the birds quit didn't mean the fish left the area, but not this guy.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Naterator, sign of the times. Sorry to see that spot over pressured but can't stop procriation. The USA is headed to 400,000,000 in just 30 years. Better hope fish Taco's don't catch on around here. :spineyes:


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow I was there early and tried to hide from all the boats no chance I seen three burn the inside of oyster farm while I was in there, for sure they were pushing there luck.Come on opening day for deer season to help trim all the boat traffic. later Ken


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

That bote "High Cotton" (pathfinder) in east matty last saturday...defintely needs to give waders some room...When I can cast in your bote, your too close...!


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Can someone please delete all the East Matty threads on here? It is not a good place to fish and is just wasting bandwidth. :biggrin:


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

east matty has gotten ridiculous over the past three or four years - and i agree with nate, the internet and magazine articles labeling east matty as one of the best places to catch a pig have done nothing but influenced more fishermen to come. but, it is still a free country, for now, so we can't complain. here's to fishing during the week....


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*Tim, I forgot*

about that. I am going to post on the general board. I meant to do it but slipped my mind. Guy shouldn't have his name on his boat if he is going to do that.



FishFinder said:


> That bote "High Cotton" (pathfinder) in east matty last saturday...defintely needs to give waders some room...When I can cast in your bote, your too close...!


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*East Matagorda*

I was wondering where it is exactly, I am new to boating and would like to chase birds with my new 22' Kenner with a 90hp outboard motor. just kidding

You want to know who is to Blame....George Bush.... why not.. just kidding again.

Seriously, I think it could be a multitude of things but mainly, anybody who introduces somebody else to saltwater fishing who has a little money to spend on a boat(land and pier dwellers dont ruin my day) and..... then CCA and guides. Teach those same people to play golf, you can always build new golf courses.


----------



## zeos386sx (Oct 25, 2006)

this is kind of random but how were you behind schedule if the clocks went back? if your alarm had been set for 5 am cdt it would have gone off at 4 am cst.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

When you get too many idiot or disrespectful bird chasers that's what I call break out the Cheeto's time.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Brazosdude the first cut out of sargent is not brown cedar cut, brown cedar was a cut from the bay to the gulf that was about 7-8 miles down the beach from the end of hwy. 457 and closed up . First major cut is mitchells cut -goes to the gulf and into the bay it is not a good way into the east end of the bay unless you know exactly what you are doing, next cut is referred to aa the second cut again you can access the bay from here -just have to know the way. probably the safest, way into the bay is to run down the icw to the tripod cut and go into the bay there, staying closer to the west side/ middle of the cut to go thru, the east side has a large reef. The old icw starts at mitchels cut an runs down the east end of the bay but is shoaled up just about where the 2nd cut comes into the bay.


----------



## HOSSY (Nov 21, 2005)

*Boat ramps*

Another thing is to think about is attitudes at the boat ramp. I was by myself one day. I decided to take a quick run to east matty just to see what it looked like because I was in a tourney the up coming weekend. Just as I was starting to back my boat in the water some cocky kid came up to stand in line to back his boat in. All the ramps were taken at this time and I was having a little trouble. The kid stood at the back of his boat staring me down with his arms crossed. The thought crossed my mind that he was getting a little agitated so being the respectful man that I am I just had to take my time. (with a big grin on my face) I idled my boat over in front of the cleaning tables to tie the boat up and walked gingerly over to my truck still on the ramp and pulled my truck out. I looked at the kid and he had the nerve to tell me to be a little quicker next time. Well that was all I could take. I got out of the truck and walked towards him. I guess he thought he went a little to far. He could not get in his truck fast enough. I lived in Matagorda county all my life and when I see people that I know are not from around here with no respect I get pretty upset. Bay City as well as Matagorda is growing very quick with all the plants growing all the rich folk spend there money on the boats and houses just to come here once or twice a year and they think they own the place. The small town of Matagorda that I know will soon be up there with Port A, Corpus and such. It's just not like it used to be. But what can you do? NOTHING.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

HOSSY said:


> Another thing is to think about is attitudes at the boat ramp. I was by myself one day. I decided to take a quick run to east matty just to see what it looked like because I was in a tourney the up coming weekend. Just as I was starting to back my boat in the water some cocky kid came up to stand in line to back his boat in. All the ramps were taken at this time and I was having a little trouble. The kid stood at the back of his boat staring me down with his arms crossed. The thought crossed my mind that he was getting a little agitated so being the respectful man that I am I just had to take my time. (with a big grin on my face) I idled my boat over in front of the cleaning tables to tie the boat up and walked gingerly over to my truck still on the ramp and pulled my truck out. I looked at the kid and he had the nerve to tell me to be a little quicker next time. Well that was all I could take. I got out of the truck and walked towards him. I guess he thought he went a little to far. He could not get in his truck fast enough. I lived in Matagorda county all my life and when I see people that I know are not from around here with no respect I get pretty upset. Bay City as well as Matagorda is growing very quick with all the plants growing all the rich folk spend there money on the boats and houses just to come here once or twice a year and they think they own the place. The small town of Matagorda that I know will soon be up there with Port A, Corpus and such. It's just not like it used to be. But what can you do? NOTHING.


Yep, it is just a matter of time. I have been fishing there since the mid 70's. The times are a changing.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

trout250 said:


> Brazosdude the first cut out of sargent is not brown cedar cut, brown cedar was a cut from the bay to the gulf that was about 7-8 miles down the beach from the end of hwy. 457 and closed up . First major cut is mitchells cut -goes to the gulf and into the bay it is not a good way into the east end of the bay unless you know exactly what you are doing, next cut is referred to aa the second cut again you can access the bay from here -just have to know the way. probably the safest, way into the bay is to run down the icw to the tripod cut and go into the bay there, staying closer to the west side/ middle of the cut to go thru, the east side has a large reef. The old icw starts at mitchels cut an runs down the east end of the bay but is shoaled up just about where the 2nd cut comes into the bay.


 sorry,,,,Mitchells that is, but he said going to the gulf, i just did not go down the bay far enough for him,, i still always switch those 2 around for some reason...sorry


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

ya it will get there man... give it some time...im a beliver!


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

*Because he did...*



zeos386sx said:


> this is kind of random but how were you behind schedule if the clocks went back? if your alarm had been set for 5 am cdt it would have gone off at 4 am cst.


I wuz thinkin da same thing. I would've went an hour early without setting my clock.....

I hafta assume he meant he went an hour later BECAUSE he HAD set his clock and therefore wound up wift da rest of us weekend warriors.....


----------



## Bingo (Mar 25, 2006)

Been reading the post replys related to over-fished; over-crowded bay conditions. I've been fishing the bay systems for years; caught good quality fish and continue to fish the same patterns season after season, year after year.
But the my secret to over-crowding; or over-fished is when I return to a boat-ramp and am asked "How did you do?" My response is always the same; "Pretty slow, and blame it on wind, or the moon situation.
Tell one person and they'll tell one and so on... Solitude? 

The fun is in the hunt! BINGO


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Bingo said:


> Been reading the post replys related to over-fished; over-crowded bay conditions. I've been fishing the bay systems for years; caught good quality fish and continue to fish the same patterns season after season, year after year.
> But the my secret to over-crowding; or over-fished is when I return to a boat-ramp and am asked "How did you do?" My response is always the same; "Pretty slow, and blame it on wind, or the moon situation.
> Tell one person and they'll tell one and so on... Solitude?
> 
> The fun is in the hunt! BINGO


 Bingo you are so right..... The fun is in the hunt, so hunt! I've fished with BINGO, he's truly an ol salty, probably has saltwater in his veins. He keeps his mouth shut, full of knowledge, and always fishing by himself. I've learned lots from ya sir and thank u for all you have taught me. He has probably missed the Star Tourney boat by the skin of his teeth so many times its pathetic,"If any one deserves it, it is he! P.S. Bingo I'm ready to go when you are!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Hossy,

"I lived in Matagorda county all my life and when I see people that I know are not from around here with no respect I get pretty upset. Bay City as well as Matagorda is growing very quick with all the plants growing all the rich folk spend there money on the boats and houses just to come here once or twice a year and they think they own the place."

Get use to it, and it isn't all the "rich" people that are bing the jerks on the water, I'm pretty sure that that lack of etiquette isn't just reserved for them. I have seen plenty of old beater boats ruin my drifts and wades just like the new shinny boats do,lol.

And just a tip, just becuase the kid looked cocky and or rich doesn't mean the guy couldn't fight or wasn't armed. Bravado at the ramp won't get you anywhere, execpt jail, court, or the hospital or worse. Plus you taking extra time to tick him off doesn't help either. You not only took longer to make the guy mad, but you slowed down all the other people waiting to launch so you could "get back" at the kid, and you did say he was a kid didn't you?

I'm not trying to ride your ***, but please next time don't try to threaten, fight, ect. at the ramp. You never know who you are talking to. I would hate to read one of your posts that starts with I just got out of the hospital, all becuase some jerk at the boat ramp, LOL.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Hmm!*

Yah Deke I do agree, but sometimes your buttons get pushed and theres no holding back! You can only get pushed so far before u get tired of it, turning your head is a good thing but I am not when it comes to teaching a fella a lesson, just the way it is. Hey,,,, they gotta learn somehow, who else is going to teach them. I bet that kis does not bother that fella anymore, now that to me is a lesson learned to that kiddo.....


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree 100% Deke.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Mark.

BD, I hear you, ask a few of my buddies on here and they wil tell you I am the first one to pop a blood vessel from getting upset, LOL! But, I have also learned to just keep it in our boat(except for the occasional time I just lose it). Most problems on the water are left there, but at the ramp, that is a different story, and that is what I was trying to convey. The guy might be in need of "lesson taught", but that could be hard to do inside a heavy black rubber bag with the sherriff standing over you filling out your paper work with the info from your wallet. See what I mean? It just isn't worth your family not having you around because of some jerk off at the ramp. Unfortunately, now a days that is a possibilty. That is all I was trying to say.


----------

